# Scatter Creek



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I had a post going but lost it before I could post it. Open tough. Flyer is long bird way out using the whole property. Test dog didn't do it. running into sun. Changed test but not much. One dog got a bumper. Casey got 2 birds and handled on flyer. I don't think he got it. Hopefully it will improve or they will scrap it. That is all I know.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Hope for the best Marie

Jeff


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

update on Scatter Open. Scraped the test after 15 dog failed. Reason they gave was Marion's dog ran into barbed wire. Sorry for the dog and owner but happy they scrapped it.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to clarify ... there were several dogs that had done the test without a handle before they scrapped the test. I believe the reason they scrapped the test was the injury to the dog and finding the hidden barbed wire fence that apparently caused the injury. I'm glad they were conscientious enough to check the field and change the test.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow.So sorry for Marion.I hope it's not bad.See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification Judy. It is appreciated. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We would appreciate any information on the qualifying. Thanks!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

My husband just called. They scrapped the Open around 1:15 after 26 dogs had run. Only 4 dogs had done it. 4 dogs got hurt on barbwire. Apparently after 4 injuries, they walked the grounds and found it. 2 so far have had to go to a vet. One of the two dogs is our Ruby. The first dog left for the vet with a torn leg needing stitches. (Marion's dog but I don't know which one.) Don did not know the extent of the other 2 injured dogs. He only knew about the one with the torn leg because he saw it. Sorry, I didn't think to ask which of Marion's dog that was. 

Don is on the way to the vet right now with Ruby who came back with a badly ripped tongue. I don't know if they can stitch a tongue (bleeding profusely, big tear), but he hopes so. It is very likely she will have to be scratched from Scatter Creek and from the Northwest trial at Carnation. I am more concerned about her injury and the pain she is in. It isn't easy sitting home in No. Calif. while all of this is happening in Washington. If I was there holding Ruby and trying to stop the bleeding, I would be a basket case. I am a basket case right now at home. 

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Helen I am so sorry to hear that Ruby is injured. Hopefully they were able to stitch up her tongue and it will heal quickly.
So if I am reading this correctly is this the second scrap?


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Helen! I hope Ruby heals well and quickly!!! I'd be a basket case, too...


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Call backs to the Qual 4th: 1. 2, 5-8, 10, 15-19


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Annette said:


> Helen I am so sorry to hear that Ruby is injured. Hopefully they were able to stitch up her tongue and it will heal quickly.
> So if I am reading this correctly is this the second scrap?


It could be the second scrap. I am not sure. The Open called me at 1:15 trying to find Don to tell him the Open had just been scrapped and to bring back Ruby to run again. They said she would probably run very late today. They did not realize that they had called the house and not his cell phone. Don was over at the Qualifying. I could not reach him on his cell phone to tell him so I called several other people who I knew were entered in the Qual. Don went to the truck and found my message about the Open on his cell phone. He was about to leave with Ruby for the vet. He had gone to the Qual to get one of our friends to hold her down so he could stop the blood and see how bad her tongue was. He decided he had better get her to the vet. Sally is in the Open, too. But they had not gotten to her yet. He called the Open and said he could not be there to run Sally as Ruby was cut and he was taking her to the vet right at that time and off he went. By that time he had heard that 4 dogs had been hurt so I am not sure if Ruby was dog #4 or dog #5. 

I can imagine what a mess this is for the Open. A lot of time lost. I am guessing that if they had just scrubbed a second test around 1:00, they would have to find another location for it and walk those grounds (I am sure they would have to check them out after so many injuries on hidden barb wire). They probably didn't get the 3rd try at the Open going until 2:00 p.m. or later. They will probably be running dogs until dark thirty tonight trying to make up for this. 

Now folks can see why it is so important for clubs to list the closest veterinarian. I am just glad that this happened on a Friday and not on a Sunday. 

Helen


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

helencalif said:


> It could be the second scrap. I am not sure. The Open called me at 1:15 trying to find Don to tell him the Open had just been scrapped and to bring back Ruby to run again. They said she would probably run very late today. They did not realize that they had called the house and not his cell phone. Don was over at the Qualifying. I could not reach him on his cell phone to tell him so I called several other people who I knew were entered in the Qual. Don went to the truck and found my message about the Open on his cell phone. He was about to leave with Ruby for the vet. He had gone to the Qual to get one of our friends to hold her down so he could stop the blood and see how bad her tongue was. He decided he had better get her to the vet. Sally is in the Open, too. But they had not gotten to her yet. He called the Open and said he could not be there to run Sally as Ruby was cut and he was taking her to the vet right at that time and off he went. By that time he had heard that 4 dogs had been hurt so I am not sure if Ruby was dog #4 or dog #5.
> 
> I can imagine what a mess this is for the Open. A lot of time lost. I am guessing that if they had just scrubbed a second test around 1:00, they would have to find another location for it and walk those grounds (I am sure they would have to check them out after so many injuries on hidden barb wire). They probably didn't get the 3rd try at the Open going until 2:00 p.m. or later. They will probably be running dogs until dark thirty tonight trying to make up for this.
> 
> ...


Helen, I'm so sorry to hear about Ruby and the rest of the dogs hurt. It took 4 hurt dogs to check the grounds? This is appalling. 

Arleen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> Helen, I'm so sorry to hear about Ruby and the rest of the dogs hurt. It took 4 hurt dogs to check the grounds? This is appalling. Arleen


I am not there so I don't know the situation. I don't know if Marion's dog with the cut leg was the first dog or the 3rd or 4th dog. I don't know what the other injuries were. Don saw Marion's dog and he heard there were at least 4 dogs hurt. Did not know if Ruby was in that hurt count or not. He did not think the Open knew about Ruby's injury. She came back with a duck and her mouth was bleeding. He went to our truck with her thinking a duck bone had pierce her tongue or tore her mouth. By that time there was so much blood, he could not tell where it was coming from which is why he needed help to stop the blood. That's when he saw the cut on her tongue. 

I just finished reading on line comments from a veterinarian about hunting dogs getting cut tongues. He said photos were taken of dogs running while hunting. Their mouths are open and their tongues are fully extended. I can understand now how Ruby could get a badly cut tongue on barb wire that apparently was hidden in brush or high grass she was running through.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm at the test. I am not aware of four dogs being injured. That's not to say they weren't but obviously at least two were - Marion's Kate and Don's Ruby. The test was only really scrapped once. They did do an adjustment after the first dog ran and could not see the long bird and ended up hunting deep in the wrong area and came up with a bumper. They moved the long gun in much shorter, gave the dog that never picked up any of the marks but came back with a bumper a rerun, and proceeded with the test. After Marion reported the injury to her dog to the Committee, they immediately checked the field and scrapped the test. I don't know if they were aware of Ruby's injury at that time. They had run about 13 dogs on the scrapped test. They stopped that test after dog #24, having started with #11 which was the one that picked up the bumper. The new test is in a different area - a double and a blind. The marks are thrown - one very long thrown left to right in an open field and one very short thrown right to left to a wide spit in a pond. Pull the dog off the marks and run the blind under the arc of the short bird with multiple water entries enroute and then way out into the field. Then pick up the marks by invitation. The marks can be almost an over and under depending on the length of the short throw. Among the first six or seven dogs, there have been at least three handles on the marks and a pickup on the blind.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much for the report Judy. It is great you are there to get the facts straight for us. I hope it went well for you.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Don just called me from the vet's office. Ruby's cut is at least 1" deep in her tongue. She had to be put under for stitches. Don said that Ruby was the 3rd dog to be brought into the vet's clinic for barb wire cuts today.

1- Marion Carey's dog Kate. Might not have been a leg. Don thought the blood was coming from a leg. Might have been from her side and a nipple.
2 - a dog Brooke Vandebrake ran. Don does not know how bad that injury was, he didn't see it. The dog had been treated by the same vet before Don brought in Ruby
3- Ruby.

He had heard there were 4 dogs, but the vet could tell him only about 3 he had treated so maybe the 4th dog did not need stitches. 

Don can't leave the vet's office until they are done stitching and Ruby comes out from being under. The Open knows that and they said they would wait for him to get back there with Sally. It might be dark when that happens. Don is a wreck. 

Don thought that Marion's dog might have been the first dog hurt so that when she told them about it is when they realized something was out there and so they scrapped the test. Don thinks maybe they did not know about Brooke's dog or Ruby. When Ruby came back with a duck and blood dripping out of her mouth, he grabbed her and took her to our truck to check her out. The judges did not know about it I don't think. Don didn't know how serious it was until he could get her held down and the blood stopped so he could see what was bleeding. 

Barb wire can easily be hidden in brush or tall grass. Hard to find it when walking the grounds. I don't blame the judges or the F.T. Committee for not seeing it. I applaud them for changing the test as soon as they learned about Marion's dog. 

Helen


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Brooke has been at the Open all day so I'm not sure when he could have gone to the vet. He ran the first dog (the one who found the bumper) and was in the holding blind with his second dog when they scrapped the test. Don ran Ruby right in front of Marion's Kate. I'm not aware that anyone knew that Ruby had been injured. Marion advised the Committee and the Committee took prompt action. I guess the moral of the story is if your dog is injured while running a test, be sure that the Committee is informed. If the Committee is notified promptly, they can take action to save other dogs from being injured. The field trial programs now include a section on Event Committees and their responsibilities for safety. That section says that the Committee should be notified immediately of a serious injury to a dog whether while running a test or on the grounds. A serious injury is defined as requiring a trip to a vet. The Committee can then investigate and take appropriate action and report to the AKC. As handlers, we should all be aware of these guidelines and make sure that we report any serious injuries to our dogs so that action can be taken.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry dogs got hurt. Thanks Helen for the update on those injured and Judy for your report. Hopefully that is the end of injuries.
I also feel for the judges.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh Helen - I'm so sorry to hear this about Ruby. I hope she recovers quickly. It saddens me to hear news of any injury during the trials but take solace the judges took swift action. 
Lorraine Maroney



helencalif said:


> Don just called me from the vet's office. Ruby's cut is at least 1" deep in her tongue. She had to be put under for stitches. Don said that Ruby was the 3rd dog to be brought into the vet's clinic for barb wire cuts today.
> 
> 1- Marion Carey's dog Kate. Might not have been a leg. Don thought the blood was coming from a leg. Might have been from her side and a nipple.
> 2 - a dog Brooke Vandebrake ran. Don does not know how bad that injury was, he didn't see it. The dog had been treated by the same vet before Don brought in Ruby
> ...


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got word that the Open has stopped for the day. Last dog to run was dog 49.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, Judy. I am glad they stopped at #49 in the Open. Sally is #52. I hope Don can get a good night's sleep tonight. He's had a bad, frantic day.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info Judy. Now I don't have to hold my breath until tomorrow.
Yes Helen Don has had a rough day. Hope all goes well tomorrow for all.!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm glad, too, Helen. I'm sure they would have been accommodating if they had passed Don's number given what happened today. But it's nice to know there will be a fresh start in the morning. I hope Ruby and Kate mend quickly and that everything goes more smoothly tomorrow for everyone.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Note! The Open will start at 7 am tomorrow!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the trial. I know Casey is out of Open as he got the poison bird. Are they on the water blind yet? I didn't think there was a poison bird in the first series. Only getting partial text messages. 
What were the Q placements? It is so hard sitting at home wondering.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I heard great news that Dave Plesko took blue in the Q! Wtg! Well earned my friend!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I was told that the RJ in the Q was Flyway's Ain't Misbehaving (Flirt) - owner-handler Cheryl Jones. Congrats to Cheryl and Flirt.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open ran their first and second series water marks and blind as I described above yesterday and today. I believe they did not proceed any further today and will start their land blind and marks tomorrow on different property. Callbacks to the third series (23 dogs):

1,2,3,4,7,11,17,18,19,23,24,25,26,29,38,40,43,49,56,60,61,62,63

Next series starts with #60.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks so much Judy for the report. I have been so confused as text messages were confusing.I knew the replacement test was supposed to be a double & a blind. Didn't know it was on water. Then short mark referred to as poison bird. How could that vary in length? Now it is clear. Awful be inn stuck at home. Can't believe that Casey got the short bird and not the blind. It's a field trial and things happen! Good luck in the Am Judy and to all those left in the Open. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Marie, I didn't find out they were considering it the water marks and blind until this morning. There was water on the way to both marks and the blind. And yes, the short mark was the poison bird. The marks were thrown, then you ran the blind under the arc of the short mark, then picked up the marks. Very, very tight test. All three lines to the blind and the two marks were on this one small pond.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur was a triple with two retired. The first bird down was the long retired in the center at the end of a field before it dropped off to a lower level where there was a small pond and eventually a creek. It was thrown left to right along the rim of the upper level with a treeline in the far background. If the dog missed the bird and descended to the lower level, they almost never returned and had to be helped to the bird. The second bird down was the shorter retired on the left. It was thrown from the edge of a stand of trees left to right. The line to this bird crossed a pond although not all of the dogs took the pond enroute. Later in the day, some dogs that were sent for the center bird winded the shorter mark on the way. The flyer was on the right also shot left to right. 

Callbacks to the second series (26 dogs):

1,2,4,5,7,9,10,16,21,23,25,27,29,32,34,36,39,40,44,45,48,49,50,53,58,59

Second series starts at 7:00 am with dog 29.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Judy - do you have Qual placements? 

Thanks in advance 
Lorraine


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have Qual placements. I don't know anything more than what has already been posted here except that Jean Grammer and Seren got a JAM.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again Judy your description of the Open makes it all much clearer. Also I see you are back in the Am so good luck. It sounds like a tough test.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Qual, all I know is Amie Duke took 2 and 4, and Gonia took 3d.


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Jean - much appreciated. 
Lorraine



jgrammer said:


> Qual, all I know is Amie Duke took 2 and 4, and Gonia took 3d.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Shout out to Scatter Creek RC for their excellent BBQ and raffle last night! Crab, oysters, flank steak and salmon with lots of great sides made for lots of happy, satisfied people. And the "puppy national" was such fun. Thanks to SCRC for all their hard work.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 4th series after double land and water blind (16 dogs):

4,5,7,10,21,23,29,32,34,36,40,44,48,49,53,59

Not sure which rotation number they are using - 44 or 60.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

jgrammer said:


> Shout out to Scatter Creek RC for their excellent BBQ and raffle last night! Crab, oysters, flank steak and salmon with lots of great sides made for lots of happy, satisfied people. And the "puppy national" was such fun. Thanks to SCRC for all their hard work.


I've been to a lot of club BBQs (hamburgers, hot dogs, maybe a tri tip on occasion) but when I heard about this one from hubby who absolutely raved about it, I was floored. Fresh Dungeness crab, oysters, salmon, and he said the flank steak was to die for...

Scatter Creek is making a name for itself and their free BBQ dinner will be remembered by all for a long, long time. 

And so will be their "Puppy National". I heard it was a lot of fun with a lot of young puppies there to participate and get ribbons.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go gettem Judy!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Placements:

1st Magic - Lee/Gonia - NEW FC
2nd Tacker - McFarland/Van de Brake - NEW FC
3rd Pirate - Zellner/Patopea
4th Nick - Hartl
RJ Ringo - Eisen/Gonia

JAM's: 2,11,38,49,56,60


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Placements:

1st Juice - Boyett
2nd Manny - Aud/Kiernan
3rd Billie - Ackelson/Van de Brake
4th Katie - Tierney
RJ Tug - Weese

JAM's: 15, 16, 17, 20, 25, 26


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Placements:

1st Ivy - Kahn
2nd Daisy - Fletcher
3rd Emmitt - Tallman
4th Cutter - Kahn
RJ Otis - Lillebo

JAM's: 7, 23, 29, 32, 40, 44, 49


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all those placing and jamming in the various stakes.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Judy Myers said:


> Open Placements:
> 
> 1st Magic - Lee/Gonia - NEW FC
> 2nd Tacker - McFarland/Van de Brake - NEW FC
> ...


Thanks Judy for your post but I'd like to add that dog #1 also got a Jam in the Open, with 13 year old junior handler Marisa Melo. Congratulations to Marisa and Dolly!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Kerry Lavin said:


> Thanks Judy for your post but I'd like to add that *dog #1 also got a Jam in the Open, with 13 year old junior handler Marisa Melo. Congratulations to Marisa and Dolly!*


I'll second that! Wow! Seems like just last week when she won a Q. This young lady is on a roll! Way to go Marisa and Dolly!!!


----------

